# "Cowboy" things to do around Houston



## Chemee (May 10, 2009)

We are headed to Houston for a hs graduation in early June.  My son wants to see cowboys, horses, etc. while there.  We have have told him Houston is more of a business town.  However, are there such activites (e.g., ranches, rodeos) nearby?


----------



## chellej (May 10, 2009)

There is George Rach Historical Park in Fort Bend County.

http://www.georgeranch.org/

Other fort Bend attractions

http://www.fortbendchamber.com/content/attractions.asp

Fort Bend is sothwest of Downtown Houston

Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo is a great one but it runs in Feb & March


----------



## mshatty (May 10, 2009)

Check out the Simonton, TX Rodeo:

Simonton Rodeo Round Up
(281) 533-9414
Fm 1093
Houston, TX 77001

The Premier of China visited Houston years ago and they took him out to this rodeo.


----------



## TSTex02 (May 13, 2009)

*King Ranch*

The King Ranch near Kingsville is a large working ranch. It is down the coast southwest of Houston.

http://www.king-ranch.com/


----------



## mshatty (May 13, 2009)

TSTex02 said:


> The King Ranch near Kingsville is a large working ranch. It is down the coast southwest of Houston.
> 
> http://www.king-ranch.com/



About 6 hours south, one way.


----------



## Chemee (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips.  I'll check them out.


----------



## johnsontrio (May 20, 2009)

mshatty said:


> Check out the Simonton, TX Rodeo:
> 
> Simonton Rodeo Round Up
> (281) 533-9414
> ...



Wow!  That brings back some great memories.  My crowd from high school, Bellaire Class of 79, used to hang out here on Saturday nights.  They had live music and dancing after the rodeo.  I remember seeing Red Stegall and Moe Bandy among others.  Good times...


----------

